# The Green Machine Model 2810 trimmer



## jgalvis99 (Aug 1, 2011)

My green machine trimmer will not give a spark at all...! what causes that?

Thank for your answers.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

A bad kill switch or shorted kill switch lead, or a bad ignition module. Remove the kill switch lead to the module and test for spark, if none, then the module may be bad.


----------



## jgalvis99 (Aug 1, 2011)

*The Green Machine model 2810 trimmer*

shorted kill switch lead that is what it was wrong with it. Thank you for the advise....!


----------



## jgalvis99 (Aug 1, 2011)

*The Green Machine model 2810 trimmer*

shorted kill switch lead, that what it was wrong with it. Thanks very much for your advise.


----------

